# Eheim 2262



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this filter really as good as the smaller classics? Is it worth buying if you need that type of power? 
I can't have a sump so please don't rub it in lol.

I like the 2217 and think it's a great canister. I would like to know what other hobbyist think about the 2262.

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

look on these. I just searched the web and reviews are much better than Eheim

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...r-XP-Canister-Filter_7938561_102.html?tc=fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I love both lol...

The pro series are a bit more convenient when cleaning. 

The design of the classics look a little more efficient the way the media is setup.

I really can't say which one is better. What's wrong with keeping the 2217?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Can not say what is wrong - just red reviews. I agree about classic flow

Anaway here is for Jackson, but not sure if prices are good
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-EHEIM-filters-2080-2227-W0QQAdIdZ248088451

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Xp's are out. 
I will never suggest buying or buy one ever again. They are a ticking time bomb. Had one sort of blow up on me. I can't tust them after that. 

As for the other eheims. Like you said gucci that is the only thing I like about them as well. Cleaning it is easy. 
I find the classic does a better job at filtering the water.

I am keeping the 2217's. I will throw them on a smaller tank and get rid of the HOB's I have on them. I just need a bigger filter and for a bit less than 3 2217's will cost me. I can buy one 2262 and not have 6 sets of tubes running out the tank. The 2262 is rated for tanks up to 500gal when 3x2217 will total 480 gal.
That's why I am feeling the 2262.

I want to know if they compare to their older but smaller brother the 2217 when it comes to performance. I read hundreds of reviews but you can't ask any questions after you are finished reading. I can't trust what I read lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh sorry...you're talking about the beast. I was thinking the PRO serious sorry bud. I've heard nothing but good things for the 2262.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Oh sorry...you're talking about the beast. I was thinking the PRO serious sorry bud. I've heard nothing but good things for the 2262.


No problem 

I hope it is going to be all I have been told and read about it.

After my FX5 purchase. I am scared about trusting those reviews. The FX5 is the biggest chunk of crap I have ever bought.

Thanks for the help. I am going with the 2262.


----------



## rudy1964 (Jan 31, 2008)

I own a few classics as well pros, but the 2262 its the canister nothing can touch the beast, i have one and i will never sell it, this filter its the best. The 2260 its the same filter except for the pump, so if you can get a used 2260 and get the 1262 pump you'll have a 2262.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

rudy1964 said:


> I own a few classics as well pros, but the 2262 its the canister nothing can touch the beast, i have one and i will never sell it, this filter its the best. The 2260 its the same filter except for the pump, so if you can get a used 2260 and get the 1262 pump you'll have a 2262.


Thanks 

I already bought it lol. Should be a few days before it gets here.

Anything about it that bothers you?


----------



## rudy1964 (Jan 31, 2008)

*eheim 2262*

Congrats on your purchase, no there is nothing bad about this filter only the price, when i got it about 3 years ago i paid almost $700 they were not available in canada yet, but over time it will pay for it self, eheim quality. There is a set up tread on monster fish keepers by haylek, call proyect for the weekend it may help with your set up, but it basically the same as the other classics.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

rudy1964 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, no there is nothing bad about this filter only the price, when i got it about 3 years ago i paid almost $700 they were not available in canada yet, but over time it will pay for it self, eheim quality. There is a set up tread on monster fish keepers by haylek, call proyect for the weekend it may help with your set up, but it basically the same as the other classics.


Thanks

I can tell you this much. The price has not change much lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Thanks
> 
> I can tell you this much. The price has not change much lol


Not sure if it's too late but Pets and Ponds sells it for $550.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p17607331.html
--
Paul


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Not sure if it's too late but Pets and Ponds sells it for $550.
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p17607331.html
> --
> Paul


Thanks 

I paid the same thanks to boxing day lol


----------

